# Where to try out Rod



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

Started out with a Orvis Encounter rod and it's Ok but I am curious about how other rods cast, am thinking I want a slower rod, one I can feel the back cast better? Anywhere between PCB and Pensacola other than Orvis where I could try out some rods, take them outside with a reel on them a do a few cast.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Our shop is in Orange Beach and I carry rods from G Loomis, Echo, Ross and a few others. We can take them out and do some casting anytime. Shop info below if interested.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

Chris V can help you a lot and he has good stuff. 
If you are in our area on the 3rd Saturday each month (this month May 16) the Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of NorthWest Florida (www.ffnwf.org) - hosts a clinic from 9:00-11:00 AM. We have 5 wt and 8 wt TFO rods you can try. Stay for lunch.
Club meets at the park on 17th Ave just north of the RR bridge and boat launch.


----------



## Mr.wild shark (Mar 28, 2015)

When you buy a new take the catalog that explains how and where you can used that's i do , with someone from amazon, good luck


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr.wild shark said:


> When you buy a new take the catalog that explains how and where you can used that's i do , with someone from amazon, good luck


.....................................................................................................?


----------

